# camby trade?



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

The writing seems to be on the wall for Marcus Camby in Denver. How about this deal?

Denver sends Camby and Chris Whitney to Seattle for Kenny Anderson and Joe Forte

The Sonics get a solid backup guard and a (when healthy) athletic 4/5 man who can change a game with his rebounding and defense--something they haven't had in years. The only thing they lose is the ability to do something with the cap space they would clear with the expiration of Anderson's contract. But this deal would give them a shot at getting past the first round of the playoffs again before Payton retires. I think Camby would be a great addition to the rotation of Payton, Barry, Mason, Radmanovic, Lewis, and their pitiful, overpaid center rotation.

Denver gets an experienced point guard who's aching for minutes, and who will provide some improvement over what they've got now. And again, Anderson's contract comes off the books next summer, giving the Nuggets even more wiggle room for trying to land decent free agents.

Whaddya think?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Trading for Camby is a huge risk for any team. This guy should simply retire. He is so injury prone it has become a sad joke. First of all teams would have to take on this guy's huge contract plus the fact he never plays. Seattle benefits nothing. Don't see it or any team as a matter of fact trading for this guy.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

Absolutely no way Seattle does this, they already have 4 centers, 3 of which are grossly overpaid. I'd rather keep Kenny, lose his contract and make a run at someone like Brad Miller


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Good trade! So the Sonics could play Calvin Booth in first two months of the season; Jerome James in next two; Camby in the last two months and possibly the playoffs.    

Seriously, it would be a bad trade for Sonics because of Camby's injury history. If I am the GM, I'd just let KA's contract run through.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Camby's contract is only another year, I would take the risk, with this most likely being Payton's last year up there.

-Petey


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Rumor coming off Hoopsworld (credibility?) has Portland sending Antonio Daniels and Jeff McInnis for Camby. Daniels is a FA at the end of the year and McInnis is viewed as the backup PG next year and this year.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

The thing is... if the Sonics are deciding that they want to keep Payton, they have no cap room over this summer... meaning that it'd be in their best talent-interest, to trade Kenny Anderson to a team that wants cap room.

What I think the Sonics should do is...

1) If they decide to resign Payton this offseason.
Trade Kenny Anderson and filler for Brian Grant.

Camby would be a good option, if he wasn't injury prone... but Grant is exactly what they need. A tough, defensive-minded, rebounding PF. Kenny Anderson won't give the Sonics cap room if they resign Payton, so why keep him?

2) If they decide not to resign Payton this offseason.
Trade Payton. Why keep him if he's just being used for caproom? There can be PLENTY of ways that can benefit the Sonics by trading Payton, and that'd be a seperate discussion with itself.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

*An interesting Payton trade*

Portland trades Scottie Pippen, Zach Randolph, Antonio Daniels, a first rounder, and the maximum cash allowed in a trade (what is it? 3million?) for Gary Payton, Calvin Booth, the Ukraine Train, and a wink.

Seattle would then waive Pippen... nobody has the room under the cap to claim him, so he'd be free to resign with Portland. The money would be used to pay part of the rest of Pippen's salary.

Why I think it'd work for Portland:

They get Payton... isn't that reason enough? Sure, Payton's old... but so was Stockton 6 years ago. Payton is so talented, that he'll always be a very good starting PG. He's a superstar that's more than willing to pass, while only giving 1 player up from their active rotation (and a bench player at that, in Randolph). Booth and Potapenko haven't done much of anything (though they both, everynow and then between trips to the IL, have shown some decent potential), but they're big bodies who might be usefull... especially when playing against Shaq. + it's Portland... what's taking on some longterm contract if it means getting Payton? No brainer, right?

They'd have a rotation of (Portland fans can correct me if I'm wrong on some assumptions):

Payton/Pippen/McInnis
Bonzi/Anderson
Pippen/Bonzi
Wallace/Davis
Davis/Sabonis/Booth/Potapenko

Does that look like a championship team to anyone else?

Why I think it'd work for Seattle:

If they want to sign any FA this offseason to anything more than the midlevel, they can't keep Payton. This trade not only gives them enough caproom to sign a max-FA, it gives them room to sign more than that... they'd have only roughly 23million in salary commited next year, giving them the room to be major players in the free-agent market. Randolph also would gives the Sonics what they need: a really big, strong, tough-rebounding post player. Also, it gives Lewis, Mason, or (though less likely) even Radman or Randolph a chance to emerge into an offensive leader.

Just an idea to throw around... I can't think of many other ways that the Sonics could increase caproom (or even maintain it), while getting some young talent for dealing Payton.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Seattle wouldn't have to waive Pippen, he is a free agent after the season and his $20 mill will come off the cap.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Seattle wouldn't have to waive Pippen, he is a free agent after the season and his $20 mill will come off the cap.


I know they wouldn't have to... I was saying that they would, because what would they need him for anyways? Waiving him vs. waiting till the end of the season is no difference financially... but Pippen does still play an important role with the Blazers , and I'm sure they want Pippen on their team, not for an expiring contract, but for how he contributes. It's a common courtesy to veterans that would rather play for a playoff team than a rebuilding one... and it's something that would make the Blazers jump at the trade offer, because they essentially only give up Randolph and a pick for Payton.


----------

